# 08 Mustang GT



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*This Masito 1/24 Mustang looked a little plane until I blacked out the rear and added some stripes !!!*


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool very realistic


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

but, its diecast.


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

CJTORINO said:


> but, its diecast.


yes but it's nice diecast.


----------

